# SX/Douglas Bass and Guitar Sound Samples



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Being nice an quiet at home over the holidays, I decided to record a couple of tunes for those who might be interested what the SX and Douglas gear sound like. The vids illustrate settings etc. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPviVfZcwAs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A86uOVKdjoY

Since my focus has been bass the last few years, it was nice to pick up a guitar for a change. I'm a bit rusty though :smile:

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice playing on both songs Lawrie. I also like the way you listed the gear you used and the settings.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Nice playing on both songs Lawrie. I also like the way you listed the gear you used and the settings.


Thanks. I'm glad you liked the info I put up for that was my main purpose for doing the vids in the first place. Kind of give some help to those who may be interested in some of the brands of guitars and basses that Rondo carries, since one can't go into a retail store to try them out.

I didn't realize I'd have so much fun recording them.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Finally saw this thread and gave it a listen. Nice job! 

Steely Dan's basslines are always so groovy.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Finally saw this thread and gave it a listen. Nice job!
> 
> Steely Dan's basslines are always so groovy.


Thanks James. Josie's bass line is certainly one of my favorites. Walter Becker and Chuck Rainey put some tastey stuff together in those days. 

I rediscovered Audacity over the holidays and started using it as a bass practice tool. I've been recording some drum and guitar tracks with no bass lines. A jazz tune called Unit 7 is what I've been practicing lately. Check out Todd Johnson's bass playing on this version.....it's killer, especially his bass solo;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUpbfdvVvI4

Todd Johnson has a forum over on Talkbass and I've actually discussed parts of the tune with him. Very cool. We'll be playing Unit 7 in our Sunday afternoon jazz jam sessions this year.


----------

